# which 5+ quart capacity food processor/mixer do you like??



## demiurgic (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi there! 
We are a hummus company who are wishing to expand and would probably be better off with a larger food processor than oour several 14 cup hamilton beach ones we bought from walmart for $60 each.  these things go on and on and on and can handle a lot of abuse surprisingly. 

It's finally time to graduate from the farmer's market where we have sold our product for years now to stores and here is where we need advice. 

We need a cost effective durable food processor to make hummus. Something over 5 quarts is ideal. 

Please tell us al the ways to do it if you can...

thanks a lot for your input! eace:
Demi


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Robo-Coupe is the commercial industry standard.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A 5 qt minimum limits your choices. The two brands you want to look at are Robot Coupe and Hobart. They're both top of the line.

If you're not going to be doing or slicing, you're probably better off with a Robot Coupe "Blixer."

BDL


----------



## demiurgic (Oct 13, 2009)

ok, lets expand that. 
I can fork out $1000 maybe a touch more. 
my options are several 14 cup food processors with a .5 Horse power capacity (which work GREAT for my product) 
HOWEVER it's a great waste of motion (lots of cleaning and dealing with little things) 
for that same $1000 I rather buy a MASSIVE thing (most massive I can buy in that price) 

things got clear now. ...


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

As mentioned Robot-Coupe is indeed the commercial industry standard. A 3-4 quart robot-Coupe will run $800-2400 depending on the model. A lot of choices in the $900-$1200 range. Blixers add roughly $500 more in a similar size. IIR Hobart starts around 2k and can hit 4k in a hurry. 
You may want to consider some thing like a large cuisinart. I included the last link because I thought you might find the review interesting.
My Cuisinart is roughly 15 years old and I have used it in a few professional kitchens for different events or during equipment repairs. 
It should be plenty for what you need and it's a huge up-grade from what you are using now.

DLC-XPN - 20-cup Food Processor - Food Processors - Products - Cuisinart.com

Amazon.com: Cuisinart Classic DLC-XPBC 20-Cup Food Processor, Brushed Chrome: Kitchen & Dining

Cuisinart DLC-X Plus Food Processor | Overstock.com


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Robot -Coupe after 7 years used daily for everything never had problem. The key to long life on it is whoever uses it , cleans it don't leave for the dishwasher to clean. And dont run plastic thru dish machine or use caustic soaps, it will cloud the plastic. If possible buy the s/s one.


----------



## jessestarr (Oct 16, 2009)

As others have said, Robot-Coupe is the industry standard and is a great investment. It will last you many years of hard use and is easy to have serviced. You could also look for used Hobarts as they tend to be pretty expensive new but the older ones are fairly indestructible.


----------



## victor (Jun 3, 2012)

HI my name is victor

am looking to go into blending fresh herbs for seasoning to sell, need to blend large amount so i think a 5 quart will do.

i live on the island named St Lucia,

i would like to know the price and the shipping to here


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Victor,  I would not consider anything as small as 5 quarts.  Five quarts is the capacity of the BOWL,  but the actual amount of food that can be typically processed is much less.  I made this mistake.  Even though I am a home cook,  and usually don't need to process large volumes of food,  I am sorry that my food processor is not larger than 7 quarts.  While it's not a really big deal with dry or even "semi-dry" foods,  it is very important for liquids.  Because your use will be commercial,  it is reasonable to think that you will be preparing larger amounts.  I think you will regret getting something so small.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

victor said:


> HI my name is victor
> 
> am looking to go into blending fresh herbs for seasoning to sell, need to blend large amount so i think a 5 quart will do.
> 
> ...


Hello Victor. Welcome to Chef Talk. Due to your exotic location your question is difficult to answer. Your best bet to find out the price including shipping for any given machine is to do your own research and find out for yourself because it's not likely anyone here knows what's involved in importing appliances to St. Lucia -- from anywhere. You might want to begin your research by finding which brands and models can be serviced locally.

Good luck,

BDL


----------

